# Got a new piercing



## Sidonia (Dec 6, 2007)

Yesterday I was down town with my friend Jamie, we had planned on getting piercings on Friday but decided to do it yesterday instead. I got the center of my lip pierced and he got his helix pierced.












When it's healed i'm putting a captive bead ring in the center.


----------



## ace#74 (Dec 6, 2007)

whats a helix lol


----------



## Sidonia (Dec 6, 2007)

Helix is upper ear.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Dec 6, 2007)

looks like fun. im of to finish one of my arms tomorrow  cant wait.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Dec 6, 2007)

still can't bring myself to getting piercings, watch everyone else get them done and i just cringe when i see it. but i love getting tats. maybe i am strange. ( i don't need that answered)


----------



## bitey (Dec 6, 2007)

Lol, I'm with you Ozzie hate the idea of piercings (on myself) but tats are no problem.


----------



## Sidonia (Dec 6, 2007)

Haha, that's just strange. Getting the piercing done doesn't actually hurt, it's afterwards when it starts swelling that is painful.


----------



## bitey (Dec 6, 2007)

Metal_Jazz said:


> Haha, that's just strange. Getting the piercing done doesn't actually hurt, it's afterwards when it starts swelling that is painful.


Kinda the opposite of tatts, I reacon the pain stops when the gun does.


----------



## Sidonia (Dec 6, 2007)

Here's some other piercings i've had but are now gone (sorry about crap quality, i usually just take them with my webcam because it's easier.):

Bridge (got it when I was 16):





Horizontal Lip(this picture is fairly old, I was 15 at the time):





Sternum (got it a couple of months ago, i'm going to get it done again with microdermals instead):


----------



## Ozzie Python (Dec 6, 2007)

ouch. sternum looks painful.

You say it is the swelling that is painful, swelling takes a while to go down. Tattoo's hurt for about a minute then becomes almost soothing, a nice kind of pain in most area's, there is always exceptions. But when your done there is no pain, your pumped full of adrenalin and ready to party, not rubbing ice on it wondering when the pain will go away.

Think i'll stick with ink.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Dec 6, 2007)

ummm one word,HOT!!!!!


----------



## AdhamhRuadh (Dec 6, 2007)

Good stuff. Looks awesome


----------



## Sidonia (Dec 6, 2007)

Ozzie Python said:


> ouch. sternum looks painful.
> 
> You say it is the swelling that is painful, swelling takes a while to go down. Tattoo's hurt for about a minute then becomes almost soothing, a nice kind of pain in most area's, there is always exceptions. But when your done there is no pain, your pumped full of adrenalin and ready to party, not rubbing ice on it wondering when the pain will go away.
> 
> Think i'll stick with ink.





Haha, just wait until next year when I start getting scarification!  THAT will be some serious pain.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Dec 6, 2007)

that scarification stuff,looks great but dam looks so so painful


----------



## AdhamhRuadh (Dec 6, 2007)

Scarification?  you crazy!!!


----------



## Sidonia (Dec 6, 2007)

Haha, I am in love with body modification.

I'm getting scarification and implants in my arms, tongue split, ears shaped and tattoos up my legs and sides.


----------



## motman440 (Dec 6, 2007)

id hate to have to go through airport security with al that metal hanging off me.
you should get the back of your neck done.
i reckon its the best peircing ive seen


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Dec 6, 2007)

u gotta be in love with something,i like getting things done too i like the pain and the look,i love


----------



## spilota_variegata (Dec 6, 2007)

motman440 said:


> id hate to have to go through airport security with al that metal hanging off me.
> you should get the back of your neck done.
> i reckon its the best peircing ive seen



But imagine the lucky airport security guy who gets to pat her down looking for concealed/hidden weapons :lol: Please don't let my wife know I said that


----------



## Ozzie Python (Dec 6, 2007)

closest i get to body mods apart from tats is once i finally get round to having my wisdom teeth pulled im going to change my canines to small fangs just for something to do.

I was watching a guy get impants on his back and he swears it is not as bad as it looks. Still, let me know how you go with that one jazz :shock:

You going to get the branding irons out too 
I'll bring my oxy torch up to heat it up if you want :evil::evil:


----------



## motman440 (Dec 6, 2007)

Metal_Jazz said:


> Haha, I am in love with body modification.
> 
> I'm getting scarification and implants in my arms, tongue split, ears shaped and tattoos up my legs and sides.



it'd be a pitty when you get to 40 and go
"argh what have i done to myself"

i want to get a small tat and that it.


----------



## Sidonia (Dec 6, 2007)

HAHA!

Well i've been through airports with the current piercings i've had and had NO trouble. The detector didn't go off or anything.
That's a silly myth.


----------



## spilota_variegata (Dec 6, 2007)

motman440 said:


> it'd be a pitty when you get to 40 and go
> "argh what have i done to myself"


I know what you mean... Imagine being over 40 :evil:


----------



## Ozzie Python (Dec 6, 2007)

motman440 said:


> it'd be a pitty when you get to 40 and go
> "argh what the [email protected]#$ have i done to myself"
> 
> i want to get a small tat and that it.


 
Wouldn't you get to 40 and say, "ahh when i was young i was wild and crazy" 
I know i won't be bothered with what i have done as my tattoos resemble particular parts of my life that i don't want to forget. i will be more annoyed by that stage i will be out of room to add more.


----------



## motman440 (Dec 6, 2007)

spilota_variegata said:


> I know what you mean... Imagine being over 40 :evil:



lol
i just want to get one more year on me then stay that age. lol
18 here i come.


----------



## Isis (Dec 6, 2007)

Hmmm ive just hit 40 and am thinking what my next tatt is and what piercing to get next............. It doesnt belong to the realms of youth you know....


----------



## spilota_variegata (Dec 6, 2007)

It would be interesting to get a full body tat of a woman on the front of your body and see if the tat ages as gracefully as you do. Imagine getting moobs (man boobs) and watching the tat droop and sag in all the right places. One thing, make sure you don't get locked up if you have a tat like that


----------



## Ozzie Python (Dec 6, 2007)

spilota_variegata said:


> It would be interesting to get a full body tat of a woman on the front of your body and see if the tat ages as gracefully as you do. Imagine getting moobs (man boobs) and watching the tat droop and sag in all the right places. One thing, make sure you don't get locked up if you have a tat like that


 
PMSL, i got a mate with a great set moobs. i might hit him up, he will do anything for a carton of beer. Thanks Spilota, you have made my day, and weekend


----------



## Sidonia (Dec 6, 2007)

Haha, I really doubt people who want to get this heavily modified haven't thought about this seriously.
And so what if you're old and modified? I'm sure old modified people don't care what other people think of their modifications just as much as they didn't when they were younger.

Nobody looks good when they are old and wrinkly anyway so what does it matter if they have a few tattoos?


----------



## spilota_variegata (Dec 6, 2007)

Metal_Jazz said:


> Haha, I really doubt people who want to get this heavily modified haven't thought about this seriously.
> And so what if you're old and modified? I'm sure old modified people don't care what other people think of their modifications just as much as they didn't when they were younger.
> 
> Nobody looks good when they are old and wrinkly anyway so what does it matter if they have a few tattoos?



What happens when you get so wrinkly that you start losing your piercings/mods in the folds. You wouldn't know if it were Alzheimers or age - Didn't I have a Prince Albert yesterday??


----------



## Ozzie Python (Dec 6, 2007)

you use more piercings and chains to lift the folds


----------



## nutta (Dec 6, 2007)

or just get a tatt like a mad magazine center fold


----------



## Sidonia (Dec 6, 2007)

spilota_variegata said:


> What happens when you get so wrinkly that you start losing your piercings/mods in the folds. You wouldn't know if it were Alzheimers or age - Didn't I have a Prince Albert yesterday??




Obviously by then all the wrinkles and stuff would make it hard to have piercings/implants, so they'd be taken out. That's why I only mentioned tattoo.


----------



## gem_vegemitegirl1 (Dec 6, 2007)

spilota_variegata said:


> It would be interesting to get a full body tat of a woman on the front of your body and see if the tat ages as gracefully as you do. Imagine getting moobs (man boobs) and watching the tat droop and sag in all the right places. One thing, make sure you don't get locked up if you have a tat like that


 
LOL

interesting idea...


and your new piercing looks hot Jazz  as i've already told you


----------



## Ewan (Dec 6, 2007)

Metal_Jazz said:


> Obviously by then all the wrinkles and stuff would make it hard to have piercings/implants, so they'd be taken out. That's why I only mentioned tattoo.



No way man! The oldest person I have pierced was a 65 year old lady! There would be thousands of people even more who still wear or get piercings. Just because you can't see it, don't mean they haven't got it!


----------



## Retic (Dec 6, 2007)

I really don't get it, you are a very pretty girl and just can't see why you would want to do it to yourself. 



Metal_Jazz said:


> Haha, I am in love with body modification.
> 
> I'm getting scarification and implants in my arms, tongue split, ears shaped and tattoos up my legs and sides.


----------



## Sidonia (Dec 6, 2007)

You see it from a different view than I do, boa.

Even if I was mega hot or ugly it wouldn't change my opinion on body modification and would still want to get them. It's not just about looks.
I love the excitement of getting it, I love how it looks, I love how it feels (before, during and after). It's expressing myself in a different way. It's an art form. I love it all.

I love being different, I like the fact I'm not plain looking like everybody else. I get negative reactions and positive reactions but it really doesn't matter whether people like it or not, as long as I like it I'll continue doing it. Other people's opinion on my looks doesn't bother me one bit. I am who I am and if people can't accept it or at least be open minded about it than they're not worth knowing.

I realize that getting a job would be hard being so modified, but that's why i'm going to wait a few years before I start really getting into it. I need more time to think about the more heavier stuff and I also would like to try to get working in the modification industry. 

I've wanted to work in the industry for about 4-5 years. I've been thinking about being heavier modified for the past year. I'll continue thinking about it for another year or so just so I know that I really do want it. I don't think i'll change my mind but it is something big so I want to be absolutely sure.


----------



## Leigh (Dec 6, 2007)

i think id be more inclined to wait till i were older, and then go crazy. by then ill be that far into dementia i wont know what im doing, and i wont have that much life left in me to worry about anyway.
as for the here and now, maybe a small tat, something that i wont grow to hate preferably.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Dec 7, 2007)

Looks nice.
I have been thinking of getting myself another two or four lip piercing for xmas.
That or more tattoos (or both  )


----------



## bigi (Dec 7, 2007)

oh my god.
thats exactly what you are doing, scaring yourself, and muteilating your body.
people who do this would end up working in the circus or ripleys believe it or not.
this could be a good career path, 
I hope it all goes well for you if this is what you want



Metal_Jazz said:


> Haha, I am in love with body modification.
> 
> I'm getting scarification and implants in my arms, tongue split, ears shaped and tattoos up my legs and sides.


----------



## pixie (Dec 7, 2007)

i had a scarification, got a mate to do it with a scalpel.. he didnt cut deep enough and it dissapeared after 6 months


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Dec 7, 2007)

bigi said:


> oh my god.
> thats exactly what you are doing, scaring yourself, and muteilating your body.
> people who do this would end up working in the circus or ripleys believe it or not.
> this could be a good career path,
> I hope it all goes well for you if this is what you want


 


Don't ell me you hand out The Watchtower pamphlets on weekends right?


----------



## Sidonia (Dec 7, 2007)

bigi said:


> oh my god.
> thats exactly what you are doing, scaring yourself, and muteilating your body.
> people who do this would end up working in the circus or ripleys believe it or not.
> this could be a good career path,
> I hope it all goes well for you if this is what you want



I think working for the circus/freak show would be an AMAZING experience, imagine being around all those unique personalities, it would be great!!
I don't have any special talents though so I wouldn't do it. If I did have them I would try joining in a heart beat!

I would much rather be doing the 'mutilations' rolleyes though. :lol:


----------



## OdessaStud (Dec 7, 2007)

Im more into my tatts now than i was when i got my first one at 13 (home job) In the process of having another one done now will show pics when its finished but its like anything else my body my choice if people dont like em dont look at em but more often than not i get complimented on my art work.I have a couple of roses on my chest that are at the moment short stemed roses but when im old and droopy theyll be long stem roses  gravity always wins and im allowing for it.I dont care ,at my age its a choice i make and my ink is art not just a case of walking into a tattoo shop picking something off their flash boards and getting one of those.Piercings ive got 7 in each ear but thats as far as ill go with them Ill stick with the ink its addictive and i love showing them off, even won a trophy for best chest Not bad for an over 40 year old i recon lol.Your piercings look nice but they are an individual thing as well.
Odie


----------



## sockbat (Dec 7, 2007)

That looks awsome. I have my lip done and want a labret underneath. I have a closed ring in mine.i also have 6 tats 5 professional and one home job.


----------



## Sidonia (Dec 8, 2007)

Have you got any pictures of your tats sockbat?


----------



## GraftonChic (Dec 8, 2007)

I work with elderly people and their wrinkley falling down tats are funny. They all say they wish they didnt do them. Its real funny


----------



## Sidonia (Dec 8, 2007)

Well by then you're old anyway so what does it really matter? Nothing is going to look any good by that age; I'm sure there's worse things to regret, like not doing the things they wanted to do but never did.
I know I'd regret not getting all the body modifications I want, especially if it's because i was concerned about how I'd look when I'm old and wrinkly or because of what others would think of me.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Dec 8, 2007)

with or without tatts ya skin is gonna look crap house anyway when ya an old fart. the way ya tattoos look at that age would be the least of my worries. i would be flat out just doing things like breathing.


----------



## GraftonChic (Dec 8, 2007)

lol you would be surprised how many of the oldies comment on them. Each to their own what they do to their bodies, I too have a tat and have to laugh as I get to see ona daily basis what it will look like in 30 years...LOL


----------



## mungus (Dec 8, 2007)

Still like the chest piercing the best .


----------



## Clairebear (Dec 8, 2007)

What is scarification? Can anyone send me a link to good site explaining all this body modification. Although i'd never have it done myself, i have found this thread fascinating.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Dec 8, 2007)

looks HOT


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Dec 8, 2007)

mungus said:


> Still like the chest piercing the best .


 lol,yeh thats my fav too but looks a tad painful *im going to act like i feel pain**


----------



## skunk (Dec 8, 2007)

i rekon ur mods look awesome ! duno bout the tounge split tho ... :shock: lol


----------



## Sidonia (Dec 8, 2007)

I can hardly see how that is offensive, but okay. Conservatives!  

I shall explain scarification instead if I can't post links.

Scarification can be done a number of ways, there's cutting/skin removal, branding with a cautery pen, branding with some kind of laser and strike branding (which has heated up bits of metal pressed into the skin).
After you get the it done during the healing process - if you don't scar that well - you basically aggravate it with peroxide, or scrub off the scab in the shower so it scars better.

There's a few places in Australia you can get it done. Karl at Puncture Body Piercing in Maroochydore does branding. I think Anders 'the piercing guy' does Cutting/Skin removal scarification. Unsure about other places. But Karl and Anders have folios online worth looking at.

I wouldn't advise doing it yourself; it's too risky, the professionals are there for a reason.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Dec 8, 2007)

google it


----------



## Jen (Dec 8, 2007)

What is it called when things are inserted under the skin? like those horns people get


----------



## Sidonia (Dec 8, 2007)

Subdermal Implants.






Transdermal Implants.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Dec 8, 2007)

some japs have been putting ball bearings under the skin of there old fella for yonks.


----------



## Ella (Dec 8, 2007)

google bme - body modification ezine. Itz a great site and explains a lot of stuff as well as having a photo gallery so u can see what everything looks like - there's some interesting stuff out there!


----------



## Minion (Dec 8, 2007)

That is the first time I have seen Transdermal Implants they look amazing. I find it funny that the best argument most people can come up with against tatts and piercings is "how will it look when you are old". I believe you regret more what you never tried that what you did,as long as nobody got hurt  besides yourself:lol: Bones will mend and chicks dig scars (or have I been lied too) LOL.


----------



## Sidonia (Dec 8, 2007)

On the BME front page towards the top ringht hand corner is a list that has a link to BME encyclopedia in it. I've already tried to post the link and got an infraction for it. Soo yeah.


----------



## Sidonia (Dec 8, 2007)

Minion said:


> That is the first time I have seen Transdermal Implants they look amazing.



Yeah, Transdermal implants are amazing, apparently they're really hard to heal though.


----------



## Sidonia (Dec 8, 2007)

I found this last night, i had a giggle:

http://bodyart.xiaan.com/thelist.html


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Dec 8, 2007)

Metal_Jazz said:


> I found this last night, i had a giggle:
> 
> http://bodyart.xiaan.com/thelist.html


----------



## Jaron (Dec 8, 2007)

i know i'm gonna get blasted for this but i don't see the point in body modification. people have developed through evolution for billions or millions (however long w have been around for) of years. I personally think that we should be proud of our bodys no matter what shape size color or texture. Its not like modifying a car or a house where you can make it better faster stronger or worth more and then trade it in for something else. sure tats and piercings are cool and who cares cause its your body but doing things like getting your tongue split or implants or scarification could have some serious side effects as far as muscular or ligature damage not just down the track either. and as far as scarification goes no way would i let anyone brand me like cattle or hack into my flesh like a butcher to make me different to everyone else. 

keep in mind that its your body and that everyone should respect the decisions you make to do with that and if they don't then tell them to go away (replace words with creative and colorful language).

and Metal Jazz from those pictures i think you look gorgeous.


----------



## darkangel (Dec 9, 2007)

u are a gorgeous girl and i think u still will be no matter what u get done. i have to say i have never looked into any of that stuff before but after doing a google search i was suprised at how good some of it looks. i was looking at the scarification and skin removal pics and they look pretty cool although the pics showing it getting done didn't look so good lol. me and pain don't mix too well lol. i'm a big sook hehehe


----------



## Sidonia (Dec 9, 2007)

It's an expression of ones self, it's an art form, it can bring relief, it can make people feel better about themselves, it could mark a significant event, it could be 'just 'cause'. There are plenty of reasons why one would choose body modification.

I read a story where a girl who thought herself ugly and didn't want to go in public, she got piercings and it made her feel more confident because she liked to think people were looking at her piercings and ignoring everything else.

As for me, I am proud of my body, getting body modifications makes me even prouder, I like being an individual. But it's not just about that.
As I've said before I love how it feels (mentally and physically), i love how it looks, I love that I will have a piece of art on me for the rest of my life, I love how it sets me apart from the herd. I believe it improves the way I look; maybe not to others, but to myself. I like feeling like i'm pretty, i don't care if others find me revolting because of my mods, they make me happy.

By the way: they don't 'hack into flesh like a butcher' they make precise cuts with a scalpel and take the procedure seriously. It is an art form, not a random butchering..

Thank you for your compliment, Jaron.


----------



## Sidonia (Dec 9, 2007)

darkangel said:


> u are a gorgeous girl and i think u still will be no matter what u get done. i have to say i have never looked into any of that stuff before but after doing a google search i was suprised at how good some of it looks. i was looking at the scarification and skin removal pics and they look pretty cool although the pics showing it getting done didn't look so good lol. me and pain don't mix too well lol. i'm a big sook hehehe



Hehe, thank you. 

Yeah, it does look painful, have you seen the pictures of skin removal where they have a bit of skin in the tweezers and the scalpel cutting away at the skin?:lol:

They do use a topical anesthetic if you want. Something called blue gel.


----------



## Bung-Eye (Dec 9, 2007)

I really like your mods Metal Jazz. And i couldn't recommend Anders "the piercing guy" high enough, he's done all my work (except earlobes) and he's great, always healed up perfectly and never been rejected or had to repierce.

Scarification is something I like the idea of, but i'm sticking with tattoos for the time being. once i've finished both sleeves and my back I don't know if i'll have anywhere left to get it done hehe. But do what makes you happy mate, in this life you have to look after yourself and make yourself happy, because nobody else is going to do it for you.

Cheers.


----------



## darkangel (Dec 9, 2007)

Metal_Jazz said:


> Hehe, thank you.
> 
> Yeah, it does look painful, have you seen the pictures of skin removal where they have a bit of skin in the tweezers and the scalpel cutting away at the skin?:lol:
> 
> They do use a topical anesthetic if you want. Something called blue gel.



oh yeah i saw them!!! lol. it kinda made me queezy lol


----------



## Sidonia (Dec 9, 2007)

darkangel said:


> oh yeah i saw them!!! lol. it kinda made me queezy lol



Yeah, it was so disgusting but awesome at the same time. I hope I can do that kind of thing one day.


----------



## sockbat (Dec 9, 2007)

Metal_Jazz said:


> Have you got any pictures of your tats sockbat?


 
No:cry: really sorry my computer is so out off date it's not compatable with my digital camera. When I update this site will be flooded with pics off tatts,piercings and my beardi. Think you'd really like my last tatt, it's a smoking alien on my leg. My hubby has the same 1 on his forearm just different colours.

</IMG>


----------



## Whisper (Dec 11, 2007)

hmmm... My most unique piercing is my reverse frenum, had it for about 6/7 years now and can go for 6 months or more without wearing jewelry as the hole is now scarred & permanent  and I originally did it with a 6GA blade. 
I have decided to forgo you the trauma of seeing a pic of that  however I included one of my favourite tattoo. The tattoo is not finished and still has several hours work to go ...


----------



## Sidonia (Dec 11, 2007)

Oooh very nice, where did you get that done?
More pictures please! (Of tattoos, not aforementioned trauma giving piercings) =P


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Dec 11, 2007)

i like it


----------



## Whisper (Dec 11, 2007)

I fly to Sydney to get my tatts from a mate  he has been tattooing for over 25 years and mine was his first face lol.. we had a blast.

I am covered in tattoo's I will post a few more . maybe 

How bloody hot is it in Gympie O-o I was up that way this arfternoon for an hour or so, it has cooled down a bit now here (Sunrise Beach) - that said my girlfriend and her friend just jumped into the ***l. lol

cya


----------



## Whisper (Dec 11, 2007)

*p o o l

? the forum ate my p o o l


----------



## Sidonia (Dec 11, 2007)

Whisper said:


> I fly to Sydney to get my tatts from a mate  he has been tattooing for over 25 years and mine was his first face lol.. we had a blast.
> 
> I am covered in tattoo's I will post a few more . maybe
> 
> ...




Ahhhh, too hot for my liking!! I was ready to die this afternoon and then the rain came and cooled everything off. I hope it comes back tomorrow or it's going to be another disgusting humid day.

Mmm face tattoos are awesome, have you heard of Insectavora? She has half her face tattooed. And a lot of other great tattoos.


----------



## Sidonia (Dec 11, 2007)

Whisper said:


> *p o o l
> 
> ? the forum ate my p o o l




No, they ate your p-o-o. :lol:


----------



## Clairebear (Dec 12, 2007)

Hey that website has now shown me there is someone in the world more blue than Trousa... my gosh he has a little bit of catching up to do.


----------



## Miffy (Dec 12, 2007)

I have been boobdazzled :|


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Dec 12, 2007)

wow wow
that chick is really good looking.mad looking ummm tats


----------



## serenaphoenix (Dec 12, 2007)

Ew.. you people are insane.. I mean each to their own (i have piercings and getting a tat - hidden... just for me...) but .... ewwwww..... why? How about you just get real scars? I've got some beauties... and at least there's a story...0.



Metal_Jazz said:


> I can hardly see how that is offensive, but okay. Conservatives!
> 
> I shall explain scarification instead if I can't post links.
> 
> ...


----------



## serenaphoenix (Dec 12, 2007)

Jaron said:


> who cares cause its your body but doing things like getting your tongue split or implants or scarification could have some serious side effects as far as muscular or ligature damage not just down the track either. and as far as scarification goes no way would i let anyone brand me like cattle or hack into my flesh like a butcher to make me different to everyone else.
> 
> keep in mind that its your body and that everyone should respect the decisions you make to do with that and if they don't then tell them to go away (replace ****s with creative and colorful language).
> 
> and Metal Jazz from those pictures i think you look gorgeous.



Here here!


----------



## Sidonia (Dec 12, 2007)

I have already explained why serenaphoenix.

But here's an article i'd like you to read. And anybody else who asks the question "Why?"

http://www.bmezine.com/news/lizardman/20030610.html

"How about you get some real scars"

The scars I am getting wont be fake... They will be very real and an awesome experience.


EDIT: Oh and there usually is a story behind people's decision to get scarification/tattoo/branding.


----------



## Stewydead (Dec 12, 2007)

www,pierced.com.au

is a australian run piercing forum, pretty much like aussiepythons.

heaps of people will answer questions for you, BME is currently down and has been f or a while now so the information stream is kinda crap at the moment.

I have branding/scarification/tattoos and piercing and currently work at Puncture Body piercing on the sunnycoast queensland. Wayde dunn is one of the worlds best scarification artist who is from the sunny coast reprazent. who will be back on the 20th on dec if any one wanted any work done

waydedunn.com


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Dec 12, 2007)

Metal_jazz = 100% HOTNESS


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Dec 12, 2007)

PiMp said:


> Metal_jazz = 100% HOTNESS


 +
100% HOTNESS from jordo so
all up 200% HOTNESS


----------



## Whisper (Dec 12, 2007)

Wow she is really pretty ... *sighs*

Gorgeous eyes, could get lost in them for hours 


......hmmm... now where was it I saw those other gorgeous eyes ??? 



* Stewydead? - has Karl sold Puncture yet, that place has lost allot of rep around the traps since Karl lost interest in it all  that cat's the least!

* Serenaphoenix? - tattoos have no stories?  you can post a pic of your scars if you like, or just post a pic


----------



## Bung-Eye (Dec 12, 2007)

i'm inclined to agree with snake pimp, i remember that "post ya face" thread a while ago where everyone started rating other people on the forums. M_J gets my vote.


----------



## Bung-Eye (Dec 12, 2007)

heres a couple of my tatts. right arm is only 1/4 finished, gonna be a full sleeve by the time it's done.


----------



## bitey (Dec 12, 2007)

I like that lower back piece you have there bung eye.


----------



## Bung-Eye (Dec 12, 2007)

thanks mate, my own design


----------



## Clairebear (Dec 12, 2007)

So Metal, what mods in particular are you thinking of getting? Like i know scarification and that but like where and have you already got them kinda drawn up in your mind?


----------



## Sidonia (Dec 12, 2007)

Clairebear said:


> So Metal, what mods in particular are you thinking of getting? Like i know scarification and that but like where and have you already got them kinda drawn up in your mind?



I want cutting/skin removal scarification on my arms and maybe a few implants, so far i've only got one certain idea as to what I want and that is a viper wrapped around the area just above my elbow and making its way down with its head resting on my wrist. And I was thinking maybe a dragon on my back.

I'm not going to get any branding done, i'm not a fan of hot things.

As for tattoos I want my legs and sides covered with a H.R Giger inspired dark fantasy theme. Creepy landscapes with dark creatures etc. I'm a huge fan of surrealism so I want elements of that.

I want two small subdermal implants in my forehead so I have small horns. And I was thinking maybe some small implants going vertically down my chest, stopping before my boobs.

I want my ears shaped, so they are more pointed and my tongue split.

I was thinking of getting my teeth filed but decided not to, I like my teeth the way they are; There's a guy that makes custom fangs out of dental acrylic in Europe (I think). They are caps that fit over your teeth, i might just get some of them instead, they look very realistic.


----------



## Sidonia (Dec 12, 2007)

Bung-Eye said:


> heres a couple of my tatts. right arm is only 1/4 finished, gonna be a full sleeve by the time it's done.




Hmmmmm you have a nice back.

I like the one on your left arm, though I'm not a huge fan of tribal.


----------



## kelly (Dec 12, 2007)

I'd like to know if there is anyone here that's had dermal anchors before?

I'm going to get four, where I've had surface peircings before but I'm still a little unsure about how bad they scar, or how easily you can get them removed?


----------



## Bung-Eye (Dec 12, 2007)

Metal_Jazz said:


> Hmmmmm you have a nice back.
> 
> I like the one on your left arm, though I'm not a huge fan of tribal.



Thanks mate  The symbol on my left arm was designed by my partner, she has the same thing in the centre of her back, it's sort of our "family crest" if you will 

here's her back:


----------



## Bung-Eye (Dec 12, 2007)

kelly said:


> I'd like to know if there is anyone here that's had dermal anchors before?
> 
> I'm going to get four, where I've had surface peircings before but I'm still a little unsure about how bad they scar, or how easily you can get them removed?



i have a mate that's had dermal anchors. He's taken them out now, and can't really notice too much scarring. They were fairly easy to remove he says, although I'm not entirely sure of this as I've not had them done myself & can't tell your first hand sorry.


----------



## kelly (Dec 12, 2007)

Bung-Eye said:


> i have a mate that's had dermal anchors. He's taken them out now, and can't really notice too much scarring. They were fairly easy to remove he says, although I'm not entirely sure of this as I've not had them done myself & can't tell your first hand sorry.


 

Oh really, thats good about the scarring. Although I don't really scar easily, when I took my surface bars out they barely even left a mark. I've just heard so many mixed reviews about how easy they'd be able to be taken out.
I guess I'll let you all know how I go when I get the money together & get them haha


----------



## Clairebear (Dec 12, 2007)

What's a dermal anchor?


----------



## Sidonia (Dec 12, 2007)

Bung-Eye said:


> here's her back:




That's going to be awesome when it's finished!


----------



## Sidonia (Dec 12, 2007)

Clairebear said:


> What's a dermal anchor?



http://wiki.bmezine.com/index.php/Microdermal

The jewelery








The procedure:





End result:


----------



## Clairebear (Dec 12, 2007)

thanks  and here i thought i knew that website so well now! Kinda looks painful...? Well so does all of it but oh well!


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Dec 12, 2007)

Metal_Jazz said:


> You see it from a different view than I do, boa.
> 
> Even if I was mega hot or ugly it wouldn't change my opinion on body modification and would still want to get them. It's not just about looks.
> I love the excitement of getting it, I love how it looks, I love how it feels (before, during and after). It's expressing myself in a different way. It's an art form. I love it all.
> ...


 

G'day Metal,

As someone with permanent body mods, my first advice is WAIT. Until you're atleast 20, preferably older. Stick with your play piercings, but steer away from scarification, implants, tattoo's and tongue splits. Luckily the choices I made when I was 17 turned out to be OK, but I now know that I didn't fully understand the meaning of the **** permanent, and I didn't fully understand everything that comes with having visual modifications.


----------



## Sidonia (Dec 12, 2007)

Jonno from ERD said:


> G'day Metal,
> 
> As someone with permanent body mods, my first advice is WAIT. Until you're atleast 20, preferably older. Stick with your play piercings, but steer away from scarification, implants, tattoo's and tongue splits. Luckily the choices I made when I was 17 turned out to be OK, but I now know that I didn't fully understand the meaning of the **** permanent, and I didn't fully understand everything that comes with having visual modifications.



Thanks for the advice.
I do understand the meaning of the w-o-r-d permanent. And didn't you read the last paragraph of what I wrote?


----------



## Sidonia (Dec 16, 2007)

I put a ring in my lip tonight to see how it'd look. Here's the result. Sorry about the quality of the picture. Look hard enough and you shall see.
I'm buying a new ring tomorrow hopefully, this one is just temporary. I'll get better ones then.


----------



## dintony (Dec 17, 2007)

I actually like the look of those dermal anchor thingys! Very cute.


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Dec 18, 2007)

i like the look of the ring in your lip Metal Jazz

although i don't plan to get any tattoos or more piercings, i enjoy seeing others artistic creations.

I only have my tongue pierced.. i have wanted it since i first saw one when i was 11, and i got it 10 years later 

-Penny


----------

